# sterotypical french music needed



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Well I am putting on a lunch, a theme lunch, a sterotypical french lunch. Anyways as the title says I need some music that would sound sterotypically french. I cant find anything in itms, but I dont really know what to search for. Can someone give me some suggestions for music that is on itms?

thanks

merci beaucoup


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

roch voisine
celine dion

or are you looking for some french lumber jack riding in my bark cone down the river with mon frere jacques drinkin' moonshine type stereotypical french music?

(My mother is French so it is ok for me to talk about my people like that...)

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

La Vie en Rose, etc.

If you're looking for that strolling on the boulevard in Paris type stuff, try the band Pink Martinti. For authentic check out Madeleine Peyroux.



So how do you throw a stereotypical French party?


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Edith Piaf.


----------



## Dukenukem (Nov 2, 2006)

Typical French chanson:

Charlez Aznavour
Georges Brassens
Edit Piaf

or if you want something different:

Mylene Farmer (recommended)
Dalida
Patricia Kaas


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Here's a few classic French cds from Archambault in Quebec. Everything from Charles Aznavour to Dalida and all things in between. Have a look at Archambault's website and enter "chanson francaise" in the search engine.

http://www.archambault.ca/store/Product.asp?mscssid=&sku=001944097&type=1

http://www.archambault.ca/store/Product.asp?mscssid=&sku=001818563&type=1

Other cool French types:

Brigitte Bardot
Serge Gainsbourg
Boris Vian
Mano Negra
Manu Chao
Les Négresses Vertes
Les Rita Mitsouko

Here's a good site covering 20 years of French music, by genre
http://www.lehall.com/galerie/chansonsactuelles/index_flash_en.html

Of course, Quebec also has many French acts that are uber cool...

Lhasa
Jean Leloup
Malajube
Marc Dery

And then you got some old school late '60s and '70s act like...

Beau Dommage
Plume Latraverse
Harmonium
Serge Fiori (his first solo album is spectacular)
Robert Charlebois
Raoul Duguay
Lucien Francoeur
Jean-Pierre Ferland

If you want some help, drop me a PM or email.

Cheers
Ants


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

thanks the replys! Pink Martini is what I am looking for!


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

I'd recommend just about any track from the soundtrack Amele.


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

Macified said:


> So how do you throw a stereotypical French party?



open yer doors and watch them all run after you pop a cork off?


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

http://www.putumayo.com/catalog/itemlist.php?cat_id=00008

available in Chapter's stores and HMV


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Wobody mentioned Frere Jacques!


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I was looking for the Amelie sound track, but itms doesnt have it. Anyone know a good instrumental album?

thanks again


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

see my previous post.
What kind of instrumental? French?


----------

